
Five professors say the 1619 Project should be amended. ‘We disagree,’ says NYT - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2019/12/22/five-professors-say-project-should-be-amended-we-disagree-says-new-york-times/
======
bernierocks
The 1619 Project is a representation what's wrong with our society today: It
claims to be facts, but speculates on the intentions of our founding fathers
and many other people in history, with no real way to know the actual
truth...because we weren't actually there.

------
Jamwinner
The top people in our field say we are partisin hacks, and give ardourous
notes and exmples how that is the case. We disagree. -NYT

I was expecting spin, but damn NYT, how the mighty have fallen.

